# What Is Alternative Medicine?



## Ankith

I have doubt that the alternative medicine are similar to normal medicine or totally different. Could you please tell me about alternative medicine?
Are there any side effects if I don't continue the treatment?


----------



## Ankith

Alternative medicine encompasses a broad category of therapies that are not generally recognized by the medical community as standard or in place of conventional medicine.


----------



## Malkera

Ankith said:


> I have doubt that the alternative medicine are similar to normal medicine or totally different. Could you please tell me about alternative medicine?
> Are there any side effects if I don't continue the treatment?


Ankith if you are able to read in urdu too the below link will be very useful for you.
Medical Education in Pakistan | Educational Blog


----------



## Milaan

Alternative medicine was once perhaps given a wide berth by the sceptics but today over 600 million people pay visits to those offering alternative treatments and remedies.Most alternative treatments are based on the use of herbs, oils.


----------



## jabeen100

_Alternative medicine_ is any practice that is put forward as having healing effects of medicine.


----------



## maculahealthcare

Alternative medicine is a traditional way of healing which is naturopathy or herbalism.


----------



## asifron

Alternative medical systems are built upon complete systems of theory and practice. Often, these systems have evolved apart from and earlier than the conventional medical approach used in the United States. Examples of alternative medical systems that have developed in Western cultures include homeopathic medicine and naturopathic medicine. Examples of systems that have developed in non-Western cultures include traditional Chinese medicine and Ayurveda.


----------

